# Feeder crayfish needed



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi

I'm looking for a dozen regular brown crayfish aka feeder crayfish. No smaller than 2". 

Has anyone seen any for sale in any of the LFS? 

I'm located in North York 

Thanks


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

hey jackson, i dont know if this is what you're looking for or not...

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36701


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

why dont u buy a couple of marbled crays and let them go crazy ?


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a dozen or so if you want, pm for more info.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump need more


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

did you try a BA ? the one in hamilton has tons of them


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

mrobson said:


> did you try a BA ? the one in hamilton has tons of them


Thanks but it's too far.

I didn't notice my location was not posted.

Thanks again


----------

